# Holy pex!



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Let's see.. red is hot, blue is cold, grey for gray water .???


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Was the electrician cross training for the special homebuilders olympics? Hammered poo poo!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I see a few hackbites intertwined in there.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I would be afraid to show my work.

Good for you to step up and show yours!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

express said:


> I would be afraid to show my work.
> 
> Good for you to step up and show yours!


Funny you hack


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

*Holy PEX*

Full of grace...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

express said:


> I would be afraid to show my work.
> 
> Good for you to step up and show yours!


 
I would say good job if it were insulated.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

I see they are using that smart pipe


----------

